# Millie and Makita - First time in garden together



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Well as most people know from my excited posting we got Makita 2 weeks ago tomorrow. As Millie was spayed 11 days ago we have took things slowly but they have been walked together most of the time and spent time chilling in the living room with us.They seem pretty chilled together in general.

Well I was brushing Makita in the sun and my OH came out with Millie. I paniced but he held Makita so they could meet properly. Millie loved being outside with her tennis balls! Makita loved her! They were a little crazy to begin with (My OH had to pull him away twice as Millie was rolling on her back showing him her tummy and he was about to bat his giant bear paw down on her tummy! )

But they spent 15 mins playing then settled down.

Here are some pictures 

Millie showing Makita her ball









Makita attemping to get the ball!


















Millie having a drink and Makita checking her out!









Two hairy bums


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

awww your dogs are gorgeous, Makita is a babe 

Looks like they had lots of fun


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

That was so sweet for them getting great buddies instantly, glad Millie recovered so fast!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Look like they're having lots of fun


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks like they are settling well together


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they are lovley looks like they are getting on well


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

So pleased they love each other - it's so nice to see dogs playing together. Can't believe how big Makita is, he makes Millie look tiny!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> So pleased they love each other - it's so nice to see dogs playing together. Can't believe how big Makita is, he makes Millie look tiny!


I know bless, sometimes I look at him and think 'Wow he's huge' other times though he really doesnt seem that big!

I was initially really concerned about the size differene but he has alot of respect for her though, they were sharing from her food bowl last night (They do have their own bowls but their food must taste better from her bowl! ) and he was so gentle, waiting fo her to stop for him to take some! And for the first time in her life Millie is interested in food, haha realises she cant leave it lying around any more


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Aww they're both gorgeous, glad they both get on


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> I know bless, sometimes I look at him and think 'Wow he's huge' other times though he really doesnt seem that big!
> 
> I was initially really concerned about the size differene but he has alot of respect for her though, they were sharing from her food bowl last night (They do have their own bowls but their food must taste better from her bowl! ) and he was so gentle, waiting fo her to stop for him to take some! And for the first time in her life Millie is interested in food, haha realises she cant leave it lying around any more


The size difference is there with Harvey & Willow as well, Harvey quite often just walks right under Willow's belly :lol: but they get on really well and the difference in size really doesn't seem to matter to them. My 2 also have their own bowls but you can guarantee they eat from the other bowl, like you say obviously it tastes better from the other one's bowl even though it is exactly the same!


----------

